# The Top 5 Tips for Marriage from Divorced People



## Administrator

They say that hindsight is 20-20 and it certainly seems to be true for relationships. When you are in the midst of a difficult marriage or a failing relationship, it can be easy to get caught up in all of the things that are going wrong and it becomes difficult to see the light at the end of the tunnel. If you were to look back, however, you would probably be able to identify some problems – even some problems that could potentially have been avoided. If you want to save yourself and your marriage from going down that dark road, take the following tips from divorced people to heart. 

*1. Make Your Spouse (and Your Relationship) a Priority*

Many marriages fail because the people in them fail to do the work it takes to keep the relationship strong. A happy marriage is not something that happens automatically – it takes time and effort to cultivate and maintain a healthy relationship with your spouse. The best thing you can do is to make your spouse a priority in your life. Do the things that makes them happy and you will be happier as well. Take time to be together and always keep the lines of communication open. 

*2. Don’t Make Any Assumptions*

When you have been married to someone for a long time you come to know them very well – maybe even better than they know themselves. Sometimes you may know that your spouse is going to say before they say it or you’ll be able to predict how they are going to reaction in a certain situation. When you know someone that well it is easy to leave things unsaid and it is easy to make assumptions. Unfortunately, it is sometimes the things that go unsaid that can do the most damage. Don’t assume that your spouse knows how much you love them – tell them! Don’t assume that your partner is happy just because they haven’t said otherwise – talk about your relationship and how you can make it better. 

*3. Keep Dating Even After Marriage* 

No matter how long you and your spouse have been together, it is essential that you keep the spark of romance alive. While spending the evening sitting on the couch in front of the television might be nice for a routine, you should also make time to do things together outside of the home – go on a date once in a while! When you spend quality time with your spouse it will remind you why the two of you are together and will keep your marriage strong.

*4. Listen More than You Speak* 

Communication is the key to any healthy relationship, but it isn’t all about talking. When you have a conversation with your spouse – especially if you are talking about a problem or something serious – really pay attention and hear what they have to say. If you truly care about your spouse you will value their thoughts and feelings, so make sure they have the opportunity to share them and be respectful and loving when they do. 

*5. Laugh Together*

While physical intimacy and communication are both very important in a relationship, you and your partner should also be able to laugh with one another. Having a sense of humor makes the tougher things in life just a little bit easier and it’s even better when you can share it with the one you love. 

~ VS Glen, Community Support


----------

